# Please give advice on the Shengshou 7x7 that I bought online



## Adrianna (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi there, I am Adrianna and I am new to forum and I am from Malaysia.

I just receive my Shengshou 7x7 that I bought online from China.

It came and looked perfect from the outside. It turns and Works well.

*Only one problem – when I shake it, I can hear like something broken inside.

Like a loose screw or something that can hear the rattling sound inside.*

Cube works fine, but just that it was meant for a gift to some one and they might
thinking its defect.

please advise how I should I go about it to ‘solve’ this problem ?

Can I dissemble it and look for that loose screw or whatever that is causing the sound ?
But I am afraid I might not be able to put it back.

Please help guys !
Thank you inn advance


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 6, 2013)

Adrianna said:


> Can I dissemble it and look for that loose screw or whatever that is causing the sound ?
> But I am afraid I might not be able to put it back.



yes, I've never disassembled a shengshou 7x7 but there arent any internal pieces so it should be easy to reassemble. I've reassembled an 11x11 before and it wasnt very hard. you might only need to disassemble 1 layer though, dunno


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes, if i were you i would disassemble the cube to find the "loose screw" or the "broken piece" there are good tutorials on youtube on how to put it back together!


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 6, 2013)

My guess is that after you disassemble the pieces, you won't find anything. You have to take the screws out. Then you'll probably find a washer or piece of plastic in the shaft where the screw goes.

If you need it, here's the first result I could find on youtube:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGBOTPxarmk


----------



## CarlBrannen (Feb 6, 2013)

Try to figure out which side the loose screw is on. Put the cube on a flat surface with the bad side up. Remove the center cap on the top side. Unscrew the screw there. That side will dissassemble in a way that will be fairly easy to reassemble.

But if you aren't coordinated you can turn the thing into a pile of a couple hundred parts that are hard to reassemble.

To reassemble a 7x7x7 SS that is totally disassembled, note that it has an internal spider that has all the 3x3x3 components. These are assembled first, then the other parts. Assembling the 3x3x3 subset is the most difficult, especially if you've got lube all over it.

The 7x7x7 comes with a box that just fits it nicely. You can use this box to help reassemble it. I use the box to help make the 3x3x3 assembly and then use the box to assemble the other parts, one face at a time. By "one face at a time" I mean that I assemble the edge and face pieces that are visible through the top of the box. The last step is to tighten the screw. This makes the face more sturdy. Then I pull the cube out of the box, rotate it, reinsert it with another face showing.

The 3x3x3 pieces need to be put in so that the cube can be solved. So put on the edge caps and put the 3x3x3 pieces in such a way that you get a solved 3x3x3 cube. If you put the 3x3x3 pieces in randomly you'll get the same thing as with the usual 3x3x3. That is, you'll have a very high chance of getting a cube that needs to have an edge or corner twisted, or a pair of pieces swapped. With the usual 3x3x3 this isn't a big deal, but it is really hard to swap two 3x3x3 cubies on the 7x7x7 SS. Just put the remaining 192 pieces in any way you find them. The mathematical reason for this ability is that the remaining pieces have lots of duplicates. This means you can swap them around and still have a "solve". This prevents them from having "parity".

To do one of the faces, I first remove the screw completely and remove the center piece (but leave on the little loose shield that keeps the 3x3x3 pieces in place). The reason for doing this in the box is that the box keeps the 3x3x3 pieces stable while you reassemble the face. Then I put in the 24 edge pieces, two at a time. Then the 4 spindly little corner face pieces. Then the other 12 outer face pieces. Now you still need to put in the nine inner face pieces. There are various ways. I assemble them into a little 3x3 face and insert them all at the same time. Other people will do it different ways.

Taking apart your 7x7x7 SS is a lot of fun. If someone looks at the pile of 200+ parts they'll be immediately convinced that you're mentally deficient for taking it apart and no one will ever get it back together. (Uh, if you have trouble, look for help from someone who's mechanically inclined.) But actually it's fun, like assembling a jig-saw puzzle.

I take all my 7x7x7s apart regularly. They get nasty inside because of wear in the plastic and dust from the environment. I clean the parts with hair shampoo by shaking them all with a liter of water in a plastic bucket. I dump them out on a towel to dry, and then reassemble them. I love the feel of a freshly cleaned, relubed cube.

I like my cubes to be easy to turn but without a lot of play (so they're fast to turn but don't pop easily). So I've got "shortened springs" on my 7x7x7 SS. But if you make the springs short enough you find that the screws won't go in far enough to compress the springs! To get short springs to work you have to insert a little plastic piece that replaces some of the spring length. I make these from the insides of ball point pens. They stay in due to friction in the center pieces (but I remove them for cleaning). They go underneath the washers, so you can think of them as ultra-thick washers, made out of plastic cause it's cheap (free).

My best WCA solve on the 7x7x7 is pretty slow, 8:52.66, but it's the world record for ages 54 and above.


----------



## Adrianna (Feb 6, 2013)

Ben1996123 – I am not a cube person. but which piece would you remove first ?

Rubiksfreak – thank you. Will look for it.

googlebleh – thank you. I watched the video and thats the greatest night mare !. taking apart everything ......which I do not want to do.
What I want to do is (see below ******)

CarlBrannen – wow, that’s a very long advice ! appreciate it.
But the problem is I do not know which is the “bad side”. When I shake the cube, I cannot exactly detect where this “loose piece” (washer ? screw? Or whatever that is)


*******My main “aim” is not to disassemble the whole 7x7. This is not mine as I plan to give it as a gift to some one. 

I just want to take out enough pieces (MINIMAL number of pieces - Maybe 1 row of edge pieces or something) – with a “big enough” hole to 
pour out that “loose piece”…. And then assemble back the pieces.

Any advice for this method ?

Thanking in advance.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 6, 2013)

It is a new cube you say?

I'd contact the seller about it first. 

Taking out a loose piece is not going to help. It is more than likely something is broken rather than a washer that has gone astray inside it. The puzzle is tight on the inside as in no holes or room for washers or other stuff. I could hear in my 11x11 that something was rattling, and sure enough there were broken pieces.

If you DO decide to take it apart, still contact the seller first, because otherwise you might even void the warranty you have now. Proceed with caution in any case.


----------



## Adrianna (Feb 6, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> It is a new cube you say?
> 
> I'd contact the seller about it first.
> 
> ...



thank you for advice. But it was bought from China person in some Chinese "ebay" type of website. they have all now gone off for their China lunar new year holidays & won't be back till 18 Feb.
even if there's no holiday, the Chinese seller on the website would not care less about it. They would not bother to "exchange" or what so ever.

Anyway, I also do not have time for exchange as my friend birthday is soon.

As above, *******My main “aim” is not to disassemble the whole 7x7. 

_I just want to take out enough pieces (MINIMAL number of pieces - Maybe 1 row of edge pieces or something) – with a “big enough” hole to 
pour out that “loose piece”…be it a washer or broken small part or screw etc.... And then assemble back the pieces.
Believe it will work fine as originally, now with the rattling sound, it turns and works fine ..._some help ?

Any advice for this method ?

Thanking in advance.


----------



## applemobile (Feb 6, 2013)

If it works fine just don't touch it. It's a gift for someone else, so let it be their problem.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 6, 2013)

How did you pay it? I mean if it is paid for with Paypal then you can start something there within 45 days after payment.

I would not take off a layer and then tilt the cube, you risk pieces falling out and having to reassemble after all. Besides.. the cube is 7 layers deep.. so.. even if you took off all 6 sides one layer, you might not even find the cause.

Also.. maybe it is set a bit loose? That could also simply be it. Then you'd have to tighten the tensions a wee bit. I'd start with 1/4 to 1/5 of a turn of each screw (that way you know how much you adjusted and can turn it back) and see if that gets rid of the rattling.


----------



## Adrianna (Feb 6, 2013)

applemobile: Yes, its a gift for some one, but kind of "bad" to give a cube that has "sound" rattling in it ....

Katten: its a different kind of chinese website style. pay $ first, then get goods. so we do not bother to go down that route but to 
try solve the "loose piece" issue. Appreciate your advice, but I don't think its the tension or turn of screw problem.

Its more like that thing is already totally dropped off, and moving around and rattling if the cube is shaken. ......

I was not thinking of taking off whole layer... thought of just removing the whole row of edge pieces and hopefully that loose piece drop out when tilt the cube. haha.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 6, 2013)

Well that is normal. I always pay $ first and then get the cube 

The edge pieces is simple enough yes, you can try that easily.


----------



## Adrianna (Feb 8, 2013)

Thankks Katten

Anyone else got any advice ? (pls see my query on page 1)
Thank yoU


----------



## dinodev8789 (Mar 4, 2015)

*your problem*



Adrianna said:


> Hi there, I am Adrianna and I am new to forum and I am from Malaysia.
> 
> I just receive my Shengshou 7x7 that I bought online from China.
> 
> ...




this isent a problem my one does the same things and its because inside some of the conner peaces for some reason the are spear center caps. and that is what you hear when you shake it


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 4, 2015)

dinodev8789 said:


> *T*his *isn't* a problem*.* *Mine* does the same *thing* and it*'*s because inside some of the *corner* *pieces* for some reason are spear center caps. *T*hat is what you hear when you shake it*.*


FTFY. Look at the date of the post before yours.

Anyway, welcome to the forums, but please don't write like you're texting, also don't bump threads such as this.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 6, 2015)

one of the wing edges on my ss 7x7 does that to, there must be something inside.
I am very curios about whats in there.


----------

